# Grazie Totti!



## fabri47 (28 Maggio 2017)

Pur non condividendone i colori, penso sia doveroso ringraziare Francesco Totti. Uno dei più grandi giocatori che abbia messo piede su un campo di calcio. Qual'è il ricordo su di lui che vi ha segnato di più? Io, tra i tanti, ne ho due in particolare: il rigore al mondiale 2006 contro l'Australia ed il gol al volo contro la Sampdoria nel 2007.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Maggio 2017)

Caressa e Bergomi pure stanno piangendo... Brividi...


----------



## Smarx10 (28 Maggio 2017)

Grazie di tutto leggenda.


----------



## ralf (28 Maggio 2017)

Ciao Francè.


----------



## kolao95 (28 Maggio 2017)

Giocatore per cui ho sempre avuto un'attrazione particolare, sarà che ho iniziato a seguire il calcio vedendo le sue partite in Nazionale.. Ciao grande Capitano!


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Maggio 2017)

un grandissimo. 

per me il rigore a cucchiaio con l'olanda.


----------



## MissRossonera (28 Maggio 2017)

Sicuramente il rigore del 2006 non lo scorderò mai,ma al di là di tutto è stato un grande campione e continuerà ad essere un grande uomo.Anche questa bandiera si è ritirata,e oggi tutto il calcio è un po' più povero.Ciao Francè,daje sempre!


----------



## Crox93 (28 Maggio 2017)

Un grandissimo giocatore, e un grande uomo.
Pieni di difetti, come tutti, ma anche pieno di amore per la sua squadra e la sua città.
Giocatori così non ne fanno più.
Uomo di grande intelligenza (intelligenza attenzione, non ho parlato di cultura) e autoironia
Lo ricorderò con affetto, come gli avversari storici meritano


----------



## Mika (28 Maggio 2017)

Totti unico. Punto.


----------



## juventino (28 Maggio 2017)

Grazie di tutto Francesco, credo che per chiunque ha avuto l'onore di vederti giocare, a prescindere dal tifo, il calcio non sarà più la stessa cosa.


----------



## Pit96 (28 Maggio 2017)

Grande capitano, ciao Totti


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2017)

Grande giocatore e grandissimo uomo. La sua stella brillava molto più di quella della Roma. Che a tratti gli è stata stretta.

Avversario sempre leale ed ultimo simbolo di un calcio che non c'è più. Donnarumma e quel pizzaiolo del suo procuratore prendessero esempio dalla serata di oggi.


----------



## varvez (28 Maggio 2017)

Grande Campione, uomo e capitano. Oggi siamo un po' più soli e ci sentiamo anche un po' più vecchi (perlomeno chi, come me, ha la sua età)


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (28 Maggio 2017)

Grazie di tutto
Lasciatemi dire che, guardando l'addio che gli hanno dato i tifosi della Roma, mi sto vergognando per l'ennesima volta di quello che accadde a Maldini. Una ferita che per me sarà sempre aperta. Noi non siamo stati capaci di amare così.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (28 Maggio 2017)

Onore a Francesco Totti, uno dei piu grandi giocatori della storia del calcio italiano.


----------



## chicagousait (28 Maggio 2017)

Vedendo la diretta ho subito pensato all'addio pietoso riservato a Maldini. Una vergogna
Sarà strano non vedere più Totti giocare nella Roma. 
Il suo gol che ricorderò per sempre sarà quello segnato contro la Sampdoria. E il quasi infarto che mi procurò sui dischetto di rigore contro l'Olanda all'Europeo poi perso e il rigore contro l'Australia


----------



## francylomba (28 Maggio 2017)

grande totti! una festa cosi poteva essere fatta anche a paolo a san siro....


----------



## Milo (28 Maggio 2017)

Mi sono commosso, la serie A perde una leggenda, una bandiera, un pezzo di storia.

Grazie Francesco, ci mancherai tantissimo


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Maggio 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Grazie di tutto
> Lasciatemi dire che, guardando l'addio che gli hanno dato i tifosi della Roma, mi sto vergognando per l'ennesima volta di quello che accadde a Maldini. Una ferita che per me sarà sempre aperta. Noi non siamo stati capaci di amare così.



quello di maldini è stato troppo brutto per essere vero. 

a me ha fatto venire in mente milan-novara, con l'addio in blocco di gattuso, inzaghi, nesta, seedorf e van bommel, una roba straziante, credo di non aver mai pianto come quel giorno.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Maggio 2017)

Il discorso finale. Come si fa a non piangere? Poche volte ho sentito una lettera così sincera. La dovrebbero leggere tutti quelli che considerano il calcio uno sport fatto solo di soldi e senza anima.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Grande giocatore e grandissimo uomo. *La sua stella brillava molto più di quella della Roma. Che a tratti gli è stata stretta.*
> 
> Avversario sempre leale ed ultimo simbolo di un calcio che non c'è più. Donnarumma e quel pizzaiolo del suo procuratore prendessero esempio dalla serata di oggi.


Avoja. Avrebbe meritato ben altri successi con la sua classe.


----------



## hiei87 (28 Maggio 2017)

Mi è venuto un nodo in gola. I ricordi della sua carriera si sono intrecciati con quelli della mia vita, da quando lo imitavo, alzando il colletto della maglia, alla festa per i mondiali e a tutte le volte in cui ho sognato il suo approdo al Milan. E' paradossale che un semi-analfabeta come lui, con la sua storia, con la sua totale simbiosi con un popolo e una città, con i suoi pregi e anche con i suoi difetti, sia stato uno dei più grandi artisti dell'Italia contemporanea. Non riesco a trovare qualcosa di più poetico dell'immagine di lui, sotto le note di "Roma capoccia", che firma l'ultimo pallone, lo guarda, scuote la testa sconsolato, e, dopo qualche attimo di esitazione, lo calcia in curva....
Non credo ci sarà mai un qualcosa di simile nel calcio che verrà, e già mi manca...


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2017)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Mi è venuto un nodo in gola. I ricordi della sua carriera si sono intrecciati con quelli della mia vita, da quando lo imitavo, alzando il colletto della maglia, alla festa per i mondiali e a tutte le volte in cui ho sognato il suo approdo al Milan. E' paradossale che un semi-analfabeta come lui, con la sua storia, con la sua totale simbiosi con un popolo e una città, con i suoi pregi e anche con i suoi difetti, sia stato uno dei più grandi artisti dell'Italia contemporanea. Non riesco a trovare qualcosa di più poetico dell'immagine di lui, sotto le note di "Roma capoccia", che firma l'ultimo pallone, lo guarda, scuote la testa sconsolato, e, dopo qualche attimo di esitazione, lo calcia in curva....
> Non credo ci sarà mai un qualcosa di simile nel calcio che verrà, e già mi manca...



.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Maggio 2017)

Giocatore sublime.

Uomo per un certo tempo un po' in chiaroscuro. Ma alla fine solo solo macchie nere su un sfondo coloratissimo di giallo e rosso.


----------



## Dany20 (28 Maggio 2017)

Un'altra leggenda se ne va. Per suo talento meritava il palmares di Maxwell. Ma è sempre stato fedele alla maglia, alla città, ai tifosi. Grazie di tutto Francesco, soprattutto per quel rigore contro l'Australia ai mondiali del 2006. Emozioni a non finire. Grazie. Mi sarebbe piaciuto tanto vederti vestito rossonero.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (28 Maggio 2017)

Il più grande calciatore Italiano che ho visto giocare...
Avversario si ma uno di quelli che sotto sotto ammiri...a denti stretti lo guardi giocare quasi di nascosto...non puoi ammettere che guardi le partite perchè in campo c'è lui...ma devi fare i conti con la realtà...Totti è il calcio e se sei innamorato di questo sport lo devi sopratutto a giocatori come lui...
Caro Francesco...anche io come te sono di poche parole...per questo le uniche che mi vengono in mente in questo momento sono solo queste....''Grazie di tutto...è stato un onore vederti giocare''


----------



## gianluca1193 (28 Maggio 2017)

Serate come queste ti riconciliano col calcio.


----------



## sballotello (28 Maggio 2017)

Giocare per tutta la carriera nella sua squadra del cuore è la sua vittoria più importante perché nel calcio, il senso di appartenenza dovrebbe venire prima del procuratore ...c'è chi si distingue e diventa Totti e chi resta uno del tanti.. Grandissimo Francesco


----------



## Hellscream (28 Maggio 2017)

Dopo Maldini il calciatore italiano che più ho amato in 30 anni di vita. Giocatore sublime che forse negli ultimi anni si è un po' fatto un po' accecare dall'orgoglio che comunque non intacca un'intera carriera sacrificata alla fine per l'amore di una sola maglia. Dopo Maldini, Del Piero e Zanetti, era rimasto solo lui, calciatori che faranno questa scelta non ce ne saranno ovviamente mai più, personalmente i rigori contro Olanda e Australia non li dimenticherò mai. Grazie di tutto Francè.


----------



## __king george__ (28 Maggio 2017)

Francesco Totti. Punto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Maggio 2017)

Calciatore strepitoso che, nel bene e nel male, ha giocato con il cuore, più che con i (pazzeschi) piedi.
Uno dei simboli di un calcio che ormai è in via di estinzione.
Grazie di tutto, Francè.



fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il discorso finale. Come si fa a non piangere? Poche volte ho sentito una lettera così sincera. La dovrebbero leggere tutti quelli che considerano il calcio uno sport fatto solo di soldi e senza anima.



Fate vedere sto video a Gigio, va là....


----------



## Giangy (28 Maggio 2017)

Grande persona, e grande campione! Una bandiera del calcio, non solo per la Roma, ma anche per tutto il calcio Italiano e non. Grazie Totti


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Grande giocatore e grandissimo uomo. La sua stella brillava molto più di quella della Roma. Che a tratti gli è stata stretta.
> 
> Avversario sempre leale ed ultimo simbolo di un calcio che non c'è più. Donnarumma e quel pizzaiolo del suo procuratore prendessero esempio dalla serata di oggi.


.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Maggio 2017)

Posso solo dire Grazie Totti per questi 25 anni stupendi 
Hai regalato perle e giocate in serie A che rimarranno sempre nella storia! 
tra il goal alla Sampdoria e il pallonetto contro Inter non saprei che scegliere 

Un Genio del Calcio 

La Bandiera va sempre glorificata anche se c'hanno provato... 
il Milan ci provo con tutte le forze a strappare quel ragazzino alla Roma 
ma era già un tutt'uno con la sua Squadra del Cuore 

Accidenti a te m'hai fatto commuovere


----------



## Miracle1980 (28 Maggio 2017)

Quante lacrime oggi. Ciao Francé!


----------



## Ruuddil23 (29 Maggio 2017)

Un grandissimo, l'ultimo rappresentante di un calcio che probabilmente non esisterà più...oltre che il miglior calciatore italiano che abbia visto giocare.


----------



## Brain84 (29 Maggio 2017)

La più grande bandiera nella storia del calcio. Più dei Baresi e dei Maldini, lo dico da Milanista. Stare in una squadra che vince in tutto il mondo è molto più facile che rimanere in una dove sai benissimo che al massimo puoi ambire alla coppa Italia e qualche sporadico campionato.

Lui ha rifiutato offerte milionarie da noi, dal Real e non so ancora da quante altre. Sarebbe potuto diventare pluri pallone d'oro, vincitore di Champions League ma è rimasto nella sua città, se questo non è amore in tutte le sue accezioni, non saprei veramente cosa lo sia.

Con Totti se ne va l'ultima bandiera del calcio, uno che il calcio lo ama nel modo più puro, al netto dei guadagni.

Ci sono due momenti per me indimenticabili: il famosissimo cucchiaio e quel gol alla Sampdoria, dove lo stadio si è fermato e ha applaudito una magia, quel sinistro magico al volo. Mi ricordo di essermi alzato e di aver applaudito. 

Il bello dello sport. Se penso a noi e a Donnarumma, mi vergogno veramente.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (29 Maggio 2017)

Ciao francè. Grazie di tutto. Vera bandiera


----------



## de sica (29 Maggio 2017)

Alla fine mi hai fatto piangere France, cosa che non mi era capitata manco con Maldini..
Vedere il tuo attaccamento alla maglia e l'amore per la tua città mi ha fatto capire come mai io mi sia innamorato di questo sport fin da piccolo.
Essere cresciuto con te, con le tue giocate, con il sogno di vederti al Milan in quella torrida estate 2003, post Manchester. Il cucchiaio all'inter, i gol contro la lazio, contro la juve, contro di noi.. pensare che tutto questo accompagnava la mia infanzia e la mia adolescenza mi fa venire la pelle d'oca, perché in fondo molti, come me, sono diventati grandi ammirando le tue gesta. E da avversario non potevo che dedicarti questo mio personale pensiero:
"E così anche tu hai dovuto arrenderti all'età, allo scorrere del tempo.. crudele ma inesorabile. Il calciatore dice basta, ma le persone che hai emozionato e stupito con le tue giocate resteranno sempre. 25 anni sempre con la stessa maglia, sempre correndo sotto la stessa curva.. non avrai vinto come tanti, ma l'AFFETTO e il RISPETTO che hai conquistato tra la gente di Roma e non, supera tutti i trofei del mondo. Onore a te Francesco, ottavo Re di Roma, l'ultima bandiera di un calcio che non esisterà PIÙ!"

Grazie per aver reso questo sport ancora più prezioso! Ciao France..


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Maggio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Alla fine mi hai fatto piangere France, cosa che non mi era capitata manco con Maldini..
> Vedere il tuo attaccamento alla maglia e l'amore per la tua città mi ha fatto capire come mai io mi sia innamorato di questo sport fin da piccolo.
> Essere cresciuto con te, con le tue giocate, con il sogno di vederti al Milan in quella torrida estate 2003, post Manchester. Il cucchiaio all'inter, i gol contro la lazio, contro la juve, contro di noi.. pensare che tutto questo accompagnava la mia infanzia e la mia adolescenza mi fa venire la pelle d'oca, perché in fondo molti, come me, sono diventati grandi ammirando le tue gesta. E da avversario non potevo che dedicarti questo mio personale pensiero:
> "E così anche tu hai dovuto arrenderti all'età, allo scorrere del tempo.. crudele ma inesorabile. Il calciatore dice basta, ma le persone che hai emozionato e stupito con le tue giocate resteranno sempre. 25 anni sempre con la stessa maglia, sempre correndo sotto la stessa curva.. non avrai vinto come tanti, ma l'AFFETTO e il RISPETTO che hai conquistato tra la gente di Roma e non, supera tutti i trofei del mondo. Onore a te Francesco, ottavo Re di Roma, l'ultima bandiera di un calcio che non esisterà PIÙ!"
> ...



.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Maggio 2017)

Il più forte trequartista italiano di tutti i tempi, ultima bandiera del calcio italiano.

Penso che la sua provincialità romana lo abbia parecchio limitato in carriera,
anche in nazionale non credo abbia dato tutto quello che poteva, 
nonostante il mondiale.

Ave fenomeno.


----------



## medjai (29 Maggio 2017)

Lui ha vinto il trofeo più importante che essiste. Il rispetto, onore e affetto di tutto il mondo del calcio. Non credo vedrò un giocatore così attaccato alla maglia e alla sua città. Onore a Totti. L'ultimo grande uomo del calcio.


----------



## Coripra (29 Maggio 2017)

Uno dei pochissimi giocatori capaci di unire tifosi di fede diverse.
Per il resto solo una parola: campione!


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Maggio 2017)

Ciao francè!!!!
Mi hai fatto piangere come un bambino ieri davanti la tv a guardare il tuo addio al calcio.
Perchè per fortuna nel calcio non ci sono solo i raiola ma ci sei stato anche tu e c'è stata la tua meravigliosa storia d'amore con la tua maglia, la tua citta, i tuoi tifosi.
Si chiude una parentesi della mia vita col tuo addio al calcio, io che ho vissuto tutta la tua carriera e ti ho ammirato e voluto bene come si vuole bene a un avversario che ammiri, rispetti, stimi.
Classe cristallina e uomo vero, sei stato una bandiera, con te scendeva in campo una città. Non sei stato e non sarai mai un giocatore normale perchè hai scelto la 'poesia' del calcio, rinunciando a tutto il resto.
Forse da altre parti avresti vinto di più ma l'amore della tua gente e il valore della tua maglia valgono più di 10 scudetti e qualche champions.
Da oggi non sarai più calciatore ma sarai uomo.
La tua paura e il bisogno dei tuoi tifosi è la paura di ogni bambino di diventare uomo. Non aver paura, il bene che hai seminato darà frutti in eterno e ti ha reso immortale.
Sempre rivale, mai nemico. 
Grande francè!!!!


----------



## callaghan (29 Maggio 2017)

Ragazzi mi avete commosso... le lacrime le ho finite ieri sera, ma le parole degli avversari valgono doppio


----------



## admin (29 Maggio 2017)

Sulla nostra pagina Facebook, con il post su Totti abbiamo raggiunto mezzo milione di persone. Questi sono i campioni che uniscono tutte le tifoserie.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Maggio 2017)

Insieme a Gerrard è probabilmente la migliore bandiera di sempre..


----------



## Freddy Manson (29 Maggio 2017)

Ieri, nonostante non sia romanista, mi sono commosso. Magnifico Campione. Tra tutte le prodezze che ha fatto, sia con la Roma con la maglia della Nazionale, mai dimenticherò il cucchiaio a Van der Sar di Euro2000 ed il rigore contro l'Australia nel 2006: gioie indelebili tinte di Azzurro.

Enorme.

Grazie, Francesco!


----------



## Solo (29 Maggio 2017)

Una giornata incredibile. Si chiude un'epoca.


----------



## Igniorante (29 Maggio 2017)

Totti è stato un grande campione ed anche un grandissimo uomo, probabilmente l'ultima delle leggende ancora in attività ed ancora legate ad una sola maglia.
Totti è il calcio, e personalmente sono orgoglioso di averlo visto prima cominciare e poi terminare la sua grandissima carriera, che mi ha accompagnato dall'adolescenza fino all'età adulta.


----------



## Djici (29 Maggio 2017)

Grazie Totti per tutto quello che hai fatto per il calcio.
Un uomo vero.
Una bandiera vera.

Ibra disse che quando finisci la carriera non e che vai a guardare chi ha piu soldi in banca ma piutosto confronti quello che e stato vinto.
Totti ha fatto ancora meglio, ha conquistato TUTTI.


----------

